# 1st Ferret Show in Kendal



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Kendal Show - Details
Hi All, We are having our first ever ferret show in Kendal South Lakes. Please visit our brand new website above (still adding to it) for information or leave message on here. Would love to have lots of ferrets come and of course owners as well....lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pity your so far away.

Have a great day though


----------

